# The Gatling Gun Blue Laser



## RoyWalker (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine just arrived. 445nm, it claims 1000mw of power and I believe it! Instantly burns everything...started smokin' my leather wallet instantly, burned a hole through a plant's leaf, popped a balloon at 7m < 1 sec and it'll carve on wood right away. You'll need your Eagle Pair, or the like glasses, indoors with this one. Hard to believe they can sell such a powerful laser at this price. One guy thought it was a 3W, I don't know, but 1W easy. Can hardly wait till night. $47 shipped.


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm using Efest 18350 batts. 18650's don't work, you need two of the former. 
Man oh man. It's night time now and I feel like a Egyptian King with this thing. 
(I think the duty cycle is 50 on, 10 off)


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 16, 2015)

This was in broad day light: 





This looked like a blue lightning bolt hit the wall. I must have shook the camera while it took. No wait, I was shooting beam from below, you can see it. That lightning going up must be the reflection taking off upward. Shows how powerful this thing is and that you must be careful of reflections. 




And this shows the bright spot. These photos don't do justice but will blow you away in person!


----------



## Nvincible (Jul 16, 2015)

Dang!! That is really something!


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks. I want to take a better one outside if possible. This thing is like riding a motorcycle, it makes you feel 
like a teenager again.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 16, 2015)

Who sells it?


----------



## PapaLumen (Jul 16, 2015)

Where did you get it please?


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's sold in China. They're putting out some good stuff these days. No fancy silver box, no glasses, no batts, just the laser - and forgot to mention it's focusable. At about 3m it throws a 2 foot wide beam, like you've got a big blue flashlight.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 16, 2015)

Alibaba has them, but there are some knockoffs already filtering thru other sites, claimed as Watts but are mW in real measurement.


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 16, 2015)

Fritz is so right. I'd say more than half are questionable knock offs where they don't tell the truth on the power. 
I researched this one for about 2 weeks. Finally found one guy who'd bought it and gave it good reviews, so I rolled the dice, and it seems to be a winner. This company, and another couple I know of, you can trust to give you the correct power and good service. 
I bought my 500mW 532nm on that other site and that guy had a ton of good reviews. The Greenie he sent me is slightly over spec and solid.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 16, 2015)

RoyWalker said:


> Fritz is so right. I'd say more than half are questionable knock offs where they don't tell the truth on the power.
> I researched this one for about 2 weeks. Finally found one guy who'd bought it and gave it good reviews, so I rolled the dice, and it seems to be a winner. This company, and another couple I know of, you can trust to give you the correct power and good service.
> I bought my 200mW 532nm on that other site and that guy had a ton of good reviews. The Greenie he sent me is slightly over spec and solid.



Sadly, it really is a crap shoot. I bought a greenie years ago, rated 25mW but was pushing 40mW, also bought a 50mW and 100mW From the same comp but we're 44 & 74 mW.... Also bought a box of 10 5mW for resale but not one topped 3mW. So.... Reviews are your friend but unless you can acquire hard proof, buyer beware.
Tho I must say, I am seriously considering this posted laser as my next beam cannon!


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 16, 2015)

As I understand it Fritz, et al, if they say 100nW, that means, as stated on the laser, that it's <100mW So rated power of 88mW is ok. 

Or if they state 1000mW, it'll say <1000mW on the laser, and rated power of 900mW is ok.
So your 50mW and 100mW were ok. You'll probably see on your 5mW ones, that it says <5mW, so your power of 3mW was ok.
If you buy from any big companies, and they advertise 4W...which is really super powerful, they may come in rated as 3.5W or 3.7W and that's ok, because it's just the standard. The number they give is the top limit. A few come in 'over spec' that is, just a bit over what they say...like a 1W may come in as 1.1W, etc. 

(Saying 5W and it being 1.5W is not ok of course) Usually though they just come in under what it says on the laser itself. That < means 'less than' which I'm sure you know. MOST lasers on the big companies in China may say 5W but if you ask them, they'll tell you it's 1.5W...most of these go for around $95 plus or minus a few. 

Still our original 1W Blue was a terrific bargain.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes but being advertised as x wattage and coming in sig under that number is a B.S. Move imo. But that's Chinese crap for ya


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 16, 2015)

Agreed. 
Hope to have a great new shot tonight. (lots of great shots in that long thread of TMack's. I'm still wading through the thread)


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 16, 2015)

A tripod helps ALLOT!


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 17, 2015)

Samurai Blue. (although it sometimes looks purple)





So my two favorite 'lights' at the moment, 1W Gatling Blue and AceBeam K60.


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok, a 4 days after review. Big Blue still doing great. Had to recharge the batts after 2 days. Seemed the dot was getting a little weak, so checked the batts and sure enough, they were only about 60% full. So recharged to 100% and the dot got brighter. At 10 yards, the beam is about an inch wide, like in this photo. 




This greenie, 532nm, holds a tighter beam but doesn't burn anywhere near as well. The Blue? Put a match inside a clear glass and it shoots right through the clear glass and ignites the match in a second. Not sure what that's good for, maybe if you have one of those miniature ships in a glass bottle, you could carve your initials in the ships side. 




Course the green is easier to see. Here's the same 532nm in .5W spotlighting a hill about a half mile away. You can easily see the spot on trees or hillside at this distance.




Still I think this Blue is the best bang for the buck. I found an unused flashlight holster to carry it in.


----------



## jetjet28 (Aug 1, 2015)

That's a sweet *** laser! Did you ever specify where you got it?


----------



## RoyWalker (Aug 7, 2015)

Three weeks later it's still performing well. Did anyone else get one? 
I see that a few days ago, the Gatling Greenies (532nm) have hit the market.


----------



## nd22121 (Sep 3, 2015)

That thing does look awesome. I want one!


----------

